# Images not loading correctly



## Sexy Potoo (May 30, 2017)

Is anybody else having issues with images loading on the forum? What is happening for me is that specific images are not loading correctly.

What I am seeing is just the image's title in a small white box. Refreshing the page does not fix this issue. It is the same images every time.

I am browsing the farms on a Samsung phone via the default chrome app.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 30, 2017)

Yes!!!!  I thought it was just me!  Almost 50% of images don't come up at all.


----------



## Lurker (May 30, 2017)

Yep, same issue here.

@Null halp


----------



## Doc Cassidy (May 30, 2017)

I've actually been meaning to bring this up. There's an issue with uploading too where it only works about ten percent of the time. Here's some examples.




 


 
This is what happens when I try to upload 


 

It took me about 5 minutes to upload those.


----------



## Null (May 30, 2017)

I just ran some routine updates on the servers. If the image proxy is still busted let me know.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (May 30, 2017)

Null said:


> I just ran some routine updates on the servers. If the image proxy is still busted let me know.


It seems to be fixed. Thanks man.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (May 31, 2017)

Problem solved. Thanks for the help Null


----------

